# Topics > Risk of AI > War and weapons >  "Unmanned: America's Drone Wars", documentary, Robert Greenwald, 2013, USA

## Airicist

topdocumentaryfilms.com/unmanned-americas-drone-wars

"Unmanned: America's Drone Wars" on Wikipedia

"Unmanned: America's Drone Wars" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Unmanned: America's Drone Wars 
February 13, 2014




> In Unmanned: America's Drone Wars, the eighth full-length feature documentary from Brave New Films, director Robert Greenwald investigates the impact of U.S. drone strikes at home and abroad through more than 70 separate interviews, including a former American drone operator who shares what he has witnessed in his own words, Pakistani families mourning loved ones and seeking legal redress, investigative journalists pursuing the truth, and top military officials warning against blowback from the loss of innocent life.
> 
> Throughout Unmanned, Greenwald intersperses in-depth interviews with never-before-seen footage from the tribal regions in Pakistan to humanize those who have been impacted by our drone policy. This footage, alongside interviews with Pakistani drone survivors, describes the brutal reality of drone attacks ordered during the Obama Administration. The film highlights the stories of 16 year old Tariq Aziz, killed by a drone a mere week after he participated in a public conference in Islamabad in 2011, and a school teacher, Rafiq ur Rehman, grappling with the loss of his elderly mother and the hospitalization of his children due to a drone strike last year, showing how delicate life can be in this virtual war where no one is accepting responsibility for the casualties.

----------


## Airicist

BBC interview with Robert Greenwald on Unmanned: America's Drone Wars

Published on Nov 7, 2013




> In this BBC interview, Robert Greenwald discussed his latest documentary, which puts a face on policy, and tells the story of the innocent people who have lost their lives in U.S. drone strikes.

----------

